# Card Reader Help (SOLVED)

## sall

I have a multi card reader on my laptop. Was hoping I could get some info on getting it up and running. When I insert an SD card into no lights and no mount.Here is my lspci output:

```
 

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

05:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

05:09.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

```

I think this is the relevant part pertaining to the card reader:

```

05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

05:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

05:09.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

```

Thanks in advance.Last edited by sall on Tue Jun 24, 2008 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ecosta

Hi,

What does dmesg show when you insert a card?

```
# dmesg|tail
```

----------

## sall

Heres the output of dmesg|tail

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xc0209000 irq 17 DMA

sdhci:slot2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

Marking TSC unstable due to possible TSC halt in C2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## ecosta

Hi,

The following is what I get when I insert an SD card into my laptop

```

# dmesg|tail

...

mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD02G 1985024KiB (ro)

 mmcblk0: p1

```

Have you configured your kernel to be able to use the card reader?

----------

## sall

I have tried using the guides... What exactly do you have marked in your kernel for the card?

----------

## ecosta

The following are the settings I found in my kernel

```

# zgrep -i mmc /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# MMC/SD Card support

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=y

```

```
# cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig 
```

Device Drivers  ---> 

   <*> MMC/SD card support  --->

      --- MMC/SD card support

      [ ]   MMC debugging

      [ ]   Allow unsafe resume (DANGEROUS) 

      ---   MMC/SD Card Drivers 

      <*>   MMC block device driver

      ---   MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

      <*>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL)

      <*>   Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support 

      <*>   TI Flash Media MMC/SD Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL)

hope this helps.

----------

## sall

my out put of zgrep -i mmc /proc/config.gz 

```

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

# CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

```

I also have the same kernel configuration that you listed. Although, I see a difference in the first output of /proc/config.gz

```

My CONFIG_MMC=m 

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

ONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

```

How can edit these so they have the "y" as yours do, maybe this is my problem?[/code]

----------

## ecosta

you have set the kernel to use modules.

You need to check if the module is loaded.  List the loaded modules with lsmod.  Use modprobe to manualy load the module you need.

----------

## sall

so, I should set them as <M> in kernel and not <*>?

```

V2570nr craig # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  268840  8

snd_pcm_oss            44320  0

snd_mixer_oss          21504  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            36736  0

snd_seq_midi_event     12544  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                58880  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         13076  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

mmc_block              18688  0

pcmcia                 45848  0

firmware_class         14976  1 pcmcia

rtc                    14376  0

sdhci                  22788  0

pcspkr                  7808  0

mmc_core               56200  2 mmc_block,sdhci

yenta_socket           31628  1

rsrc_nonstatic         16128  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            46500  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ndiswrapper           196000  0

battery                20104  0

ac                     11272  0

8250_pci               31232  0

thermal                22688  0

button                 13984  0

processor              44904  1 thermal

snd_atiixp_modem       21516  1

snd_atiixp             25748  1

snd_ac97_codec        116952  2 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp

ac97_bus                6912  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                83336  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              28552  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    66152  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         15248  3 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

i2c_piix4              13708  0

i2c_core               29952  1 i2c_piix4

joydev                 17664  0

tg3                   115844  0

e1000                 125760  0

nfs                   248944  0

lockd                  72880  1 nfs

sunrpc                199944  4 nfs,lockd

jfs                   167504  0

dm_mirror              26880  0

dm_mod                 64240  1 dm_mirror

scsi_wait_scan          5888  0

sbp2                   28680  0

ohci1394               36788  0

ieee1394              101208  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              17920  0

usbhid                 47200  0

ff_memless             10376  1 usbhid

ohci_hcd               28164  0

uhci_hcd               29976  0

usb_storage            91200  0

ehci_hcd               37132  0

usbcore               152496  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

----------

## ecosta

Why don't you try recompiling your kernel with the kernel settings I gave you?

Device Drivers --->

<*> MMC/SD card support --->

--- MMC/SD card support

[ ] MMC debugging

[ ] Allow unsafe resume (DANGEROUS)

--- MMC/SD Card Drivers

<*> MMC block device driver

--- MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

<*> Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*> Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support

<*> TI Flash Media MMC/SD Interface support (EXPERIMENTAL)

A '*' means is "static" and loaded with the kernel while as 'M' means it's a module that needs to be loaded for it to work.

----------

## sall

Okay, I reset them all to <*>. still no luck. 

```

v2570nr linux # zgrep -i mmc /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

# CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

```

```

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xc0209000 irq 17 DMA

sdhci:slot2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

Marking TSC unstable due to possible TSC halt in C2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## ecosta

From what I can see you are still using modules '=m' and not static '=y'.

Did you recompile the kernel or did you just do the changes and save them?

A kernel needs to be recompiled and the system rebooted before the changes take effect.

so try this:

```
# cd /usr/local/src && make menuconfig && make clean && make && make modules_install install && echo "Reboot now..."
```

This line will prompt you for the changes, then compile the kernel and tell you to reboot if all went well.

Keep me posted.

----------

## sall

cd /usr/local/src && make menuconfig && make clean && make && make modules_install install && echo "Reboot now..."

I think you meant cd /usr/src/linux &&.............. correct me if wrong?

----------

## ecosta

you're right  :Wink: 

----------

## sall

alright, thanks! Running that in the terminal and waiting for the reboot. Will get back to you in a moment. Appreciate your promptness and willingness to help me out ecosta.

----------

## sall

okay after that. I reboot and:

```

zgrep -i mmc /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

# CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

```

Still the same result.

Here is more output before card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#05) from #05 to #09

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

After Crad insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#05) from #05 to #09

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

I do not see a difference. Have compiled all suggested kernel configurations. Still no cigar.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Getting card readers supported in Linux can be a real pain. Have you tried booting a live distro to see if your card is working? If  you boot one of these (in order of preference) systemrescuecd, knoppix, pclinuxos or ubuntu and the distro doesn't see your internal card reader it  probably won't work with Linux. If it does work you can copy the kernel settings from /proc and recompile your kernel with it.

----------

## sall

hmmm... yes it was supported fully in ubuntu install.... however I'm not sure about a livecd. Anywho, what are my options.. boot up if and if it works through livecd, look in the same places:

```

# su

#cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

and look under the kernel options to find the correct ones?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> hmmm... yes it was supported fully in ubuntu install.... however I'm not sure about a livecd. Anywho, what are my options.. boot up if and if it works through livecd, look in the same places:
> 
> ```
> 
> # su
> ...

 

I would use the systemrescuecd (which is Gentoo based):

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

1) Boot sysrecuecd &check the kernel version with uname -a)

2) Insert an (sd)card

3) See with fdisk -l if the card shows up

4) If supported copy the kernel config to you gentoo partition (mounted on /mnt/gentoo)

 cp /proc/config.gz /mnt/gentoo/usr/src

5) Reboot into Gentoo and recompile the kernel with the config.gz you just copied (can be done with genkernel or manually). For best results kernel must have teh same version.

man genkernel    

```
--kernel-config=<file>

              This  specifies  a kernel configuration file to use for compila-

              tion; by default genkernel uses the  config  from  the  previous

              build  of  the same kernel version or a default kernel config if

              there isn't a previous config.
```

From 'Linux Kernel in a Nutshell'

 *Quote:*   

> If the /proc/config.gz filename is present, copy this file to your kernel source direc-
> 
> tory and uncompress it:
> 
>      $ cp /proc/config.gz ~/linux/
> ...

 

http://www.kroah.com/lkn/ Chapter 7

----------

## sall

ecosta, do you have anymore suggestions on getting card reader to work w/o d/l sysrescue cd?

----------

## ecosta

sorry for later answer, food and a movie can do that  :Wink: 

I had no difficulties getting my card reader working but I think Aniruddha idea is a good one.  Boot from a LiveCD and see if it works.  If it does, try and get your hand on the kernel and just use that or even better the .config file in /usr/src/linux

I wish I'd documented what I'd done.  Sorry.

 -Ed

----------

## sall

Alright, I downloaded system rescue cd and ran it  in all hopes it would recognize the card reader (crosses fingers). And yes! it recognized the card!

So,..

```

fdisk -l

....

/dev/mmcblk0p1

```

I now know it is suported for sure. However, I followed your instructions.. and at this point:

```

cp /proc/config.gz /mnt/gentoo/usr/src

I get an error that /mnt/gentoo/usr/src is not a directory. I didn't know if I should create it and then cp the /proc/config.gz? Also, the kernel where slightly different. Mine is:

```

2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

The rescue disc was:

```

2.6.25-r  ##Ican't remember the last number.

```

I know you said best results with same kernel version. WHat is your alls opinion on where I should go from here? Thank you. I think we may be making some headway!
```

----------

## sall

sry i messed up all those coding things

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Hi sal,

My mistake, you should mount your gentoo partition first, then you can copy the kernel config.

1 Look for your gentoo partition's number with 

```
fdisk -l
```

mount it on /mnt/gentoo

```
mount /dev/XYZ /mn/gentoo
```

where XYZ is you partition.  Now you can copy the config

With the kernel there are two thins you can do:

1) Upgrade to the latest unstable kernel

2) Try your current kernel and hope it works   :Smile: 

----------

## sall

so, I'm guessing theres a chance I can hose my system if I do this?   :Confused: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> so, I'm guessing theres a chance I can hose my system if I do this?  

 

No not really, and you can always back your kernel files in /boot.

----------

## ecosta

The simplest is probably to create a new entry in grub and point to a new kernel so that if it fails, you can just go to your original grub entry and boot.

Was that clear?

So, in short.  

- Upgrade to the kernel version that is the same from the one on the live CD.

- compile the .config file after unziping it!

Don't forget to change the 'linux' link to point to the new kernel.

- Add a new entry in grub to avoid problems and for easy roleback to previous version/kernel.

Best of luck!

----------

## sall

okay, so this is a really novice question   :Embarassed:   my harddrives mount on /dev/hda which one would /mnt/gentoo be located on. I have grub, swap, and root partitions. However I can't find the /mnt/gentoo anywhere

----------

## ecosta

Hmmm, you might have been better off starting with a simpler distro like (k)ubuntu.

OK, when you run fdisk -l it should show you your disk and it's partition and partition type (ext3, swap, ...).  You could of course simply look at /etc/fstab to see what is mounted where.

So in short, when you have the info, boot on the liveCD, mount your root filesystem (/) to anyplace.

If your root filesystem is say /dev/hda2, you could just do:

```

# mkdir /mnt/mymount

# mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/mymount

```

Then copy the config file to /usr/src, unmount the mounted filesystem, reeboot to your system and do all the work from there.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> okay, so this is a really novice question    my harddrives mount on /dev/hda which one would /mnt/gentoo be located on. I have grub, swap, and root partitions. However I can't find the /mnt/gentoo anywhere

 

How did you install Gentoo? With the handbook?

----------

## sall

yes, I installed gentoo from the handbook.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> yes, I installed gentoo from the handbook.

 

Ok, you have to mount the partition on which you downloaded and extracted the stage3 (thus your root or '/' partition).

----------

## sall

alright,

```

V2570nr craig # su

V2570nr craig # mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo does not exist

```

I do not think I am doing anything wrong? Feel slow today and watching euro cup game. Let me know what I am doing wrong.

----------

## ecosta

Hi,

Your installation is over and thus /mnt/gentoo no longer exists.  Just mount it to any available mount point under /mnt or just create one as I mentioned above.

----------

## sall

I can't get to cp to any directory. I can't access my /dev/hda or my / partitions from the rescue cd. weird. Can you give me a command to save the /proc/config.gz to my /home/craig directory and then i can install from there. Also, could I just download the same kernel to match the rescue cd and that would be the same thing?

----------

## sall

..bump...anyone?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> I can't get to cp to any directory. I can't access my /dev/hda or my / partitions from the rescue cd. weird. Can you give me a command to save the /proc/config.gz to my /home/craig directory and then i can install from there. Also, could I just download the same kernel to match the rescue cd and that would be the same thing?

 

Please post the output of fdisk -l on the sysrecuecd.

----------

## sall

output of fdisk -l:

```

/dev/sda1*   1        33          265041         Linux 83

/dev/sda2     34      546       41206724    Swap 82

/dev/sda3     547    7296    54219375     Linux 83

not exact, wasn't copy and paste but I thonk the /dev/ is what you needed.
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> output of fdisk -l:
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/sda1*   1        33          265041         Linux 83
> ...

 

Ok,

```
*boot sysrecuecd*

*become root*

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo
```

Should do the trick

----------

## sall

Alright, I now have that accomplished..

```

# su

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# cp /proc/config.gz /mnt/gentoo/usr/src

# reboot

```

Now, how do I go about setting this kernel up and set up a different option for the new kernel in grub. Also, will the newly compiled kernel have everything the one I originally used on it. Meaning, will my sound, wireless, etc. still worked as I've compiled and built it as or will that kernel begin at ground zero again? Good looks, on the help so far!

----------

## sall

I am thinking...

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ su

Password:

V2570nr craig # cd /usr/src/

V2570nr src # gzip -dv config.gz

```

I am taking that from "linux Kernel ina Nutshell' segment mentioned by Aniruddha. Keep in my mind my previous post as to having two kernels and different grub entry for new kernel. Thanks!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I think the easiest way is to use genkernel

genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=path to your .config all

Should do the trick.

Update

I think you best install an older kernel with

```
emerge -av =gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7
```

select this kernel with eselect:

```
eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set 1 (or 2 depending on the number in the eselect list)
```

Then run 

```
genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=path to your .config all
```

----------

## sall

am I to do everything in your previous post, or just what is after update?

----------

## sall

going with what you had after Update after a second look.

----------

## sall

sorry another question really quick.

```

genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=path to your .config all

```

Should I do a:

```

genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/config.gz all

```

or does the config.gz I copied have to be extracted?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> sorry another question really quick.
> 
> ```
> 
> genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=path to your .config all
> ...

 

Honestly I don't remember. If I were you I try them both. As long as you use the other (older) kernel your safe.

----------

## sall

Update:

Heres what I did in full:

[code]

# emerge -av =gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7

# cp /usr/src/config /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/

# mv /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

# eselect kernel list 

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 *

# eselect kernel set1

# genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

[code]

I hope this what was correct took me a few reads. I can get impatient, college summer classes are bumming me out. haha  :Shocked: 

If you notice an error let me know, if not I will get back to you all with the results! Thanks again.[/code]

----------

## sall

```

V2570nr src # genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/lin                                                                                                                                ux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/lin                                                                                                                                ux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 for x86_64...

* mount: /boot mounted successfully!

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config': No such file or directory

* ERROR: Could not copy configuration file!

* -- Grepping log... --

* config: Using config from /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* ERROR: Could not copy configuration file!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

```

Not sure where I went  wrong.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> Update:
> 
> Heres what I did in full:
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

Why did you do this?

[code]# cp /usr/src/config /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/

# mv /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config[/code]

Where is config.gz located?

If I were yout I'd try running genkernel with the config.gz first

----------

## sall

I was under the impression from 'Linux ina Nutshell"  where it said to rename config.gz .config. I don't know... haha.

config is located in :

/usr/src/

should i move to /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config.gz? or run it from /usr/source as:

```

# genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config.gz all

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config.gz all
> ...

 

Try that and lest see waht happens.

----------

## sall

V2570nr craig # genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/l                                                                                                                                inux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config.gz all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/lin                                                                                                                                ux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config.gz all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 for x86_64...

* mount: /boot mounted successfully!

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config.gz

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Making dependencies...

[/b]* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...[b]

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig

.config:1:warning: unexpected data

.config:2:warning: unexpected data

.config:3:warning: unexpected data

.config:4:warning: unexpected data

.config:5:warning: unexpected data

.config:6:warning: unexpected data

.config:7:warning: unexpected data

.config:8:warning: unexpected data

.config:9:warning: unexpected data

.config:10:warning: unexpected data

.config:11:warning: unexpected data

.config:12:warning: unexpected data

.config:13:warning: unexpected data

.config:14:warning: unexpected data

.config:15:warning: unexpected data

.config:16:warning: unexpected data

.config:17:warning: unexpected data

.config:18:warning: unexpected data

.config:19:warning: unexpected data

.config:20:warning: unexpected data

.config:21:warning: unexpected data

.config:22:warning: unexpected data

.config:23:warning: unexpected data

.config:24:warning: unexpected data

.config:25:warning: unexpected data

.config:26:warning: unexpected data

.config:27:warning: unexpected data

.config:28:warning: unexpected data

.config:29:warning: unexpected data

.config:30:warning: unexpected data

.config:31:warning: unexpected data

.config:32:warning: unexpected data

.config:33:warning: unexpected data

.config:34:warning: unexpected data

.config:35:warning: unexpected data

.config:36:warning: unexpected data

.config:37:warning: unexpected data

.config:38:warning: unexpected data

.config:39:warning: unexpected data

.config:40:warning: unexpected data

.config:41:warning: unexpected data

.config:42:warning: unexpected data

.config:43:warning: unexpected data

.config:44:warning: unexpected data

.config:45:warning: unexpected data

.config:46:warning: unexpected data

.config:47:warning: unexpected data

.config:48:warning: unexpected data

.config:49:warning: unexpected data

.config:50:warning: unexpected data

.config:51:warning: unexpected data

.config:52:warning: unexpected data

.config:53:warning: unexpected data

.config:54:warning: unexpected data

.config:55:warning: unexpected data

.config:56:warning: unexpected data

.config:57:warning: unexpected data

.config:58:warning: unexpected data

.config:59:warning: unexpected data

.config:60:warning: unexpected data

.config:61:warning: unexpected data

.config:62:warning: unexpected data

.config:63:warning: unexpected data

.config:64:warning: unexpected data

.config:65:warning: unexpected data

.config:66:warning: unexpected data

.config:67:warning: unexpected data

.config:68:warning: unexpected data

.config:69:warning: unexpected data

.config:70:warning: unexpected data

.config:71:warning: unexpected data

.config:72:warning: unexpected data

.config:73:warning: unexpected data

.config:74:warning: unexpected data

.config:75:warning: unexpected data

.config:76:warning: unexpected data

.config:77:warning: unexpected data

.config:78:warning: unexpected data

--

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [N/y/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

*** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.

--

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [N/y/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config.gz all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I think it time you try the unzipped .config   :Wink: 

----------

## sall

V2570nr craig # mv /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config.gz /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

V2570nr craig # genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config': No such file or directory

* ERROR: Could not copy configuration file!

* -- Grepping log... --

* config: Using config from /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* ERROR: Could not copy configuration file!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

You must extract the config file not move it

From 'Linux Kernel in a Nutshell'

 *Quote:*   

> If the /proc/config.gz filename is present, copy this file to your kernel source direc-
> 
> tory and uncompress it:
> 
>      $ cp /proc/config.gz ~/linux/
> ...

 

http://www.kroah.com/lkn/ Chapter 7

----------

## sall

craig@V2570nr ~ $ su

Password:

V2570nr craig # cd /usr/src

V2570nr src # gzip -dv config.gz

config.gz:       74.8% -- replaced with config

V2570nr src # cp /usr/src/config /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/

V2570nr src # mv /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/config /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

V2570nr src # genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 for x86_64...

* mount: /boot mounted successfully!

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config': No such file or directory

* ERROR: Could not copy configuration file!

* -- Grepping log... --

* config: Using config from /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.9

* Running with options: --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7/.config all

* ERROR: Could not copy configuration file!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

I must be doing something terribly simple wrong.

----------

## sall

It's compiling now..

```

V2570nr linux # genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/config all

```

Let you know what happens!

----------

## sall

everything compiled fine with kernel. Rebooted started with r7 kernel i just compiled. Came up with an error at:

```

>> determing root device...

!! block device /dev/hda3/ is not a valid root device

could not find the root block device in .

```

Not sure where that takes me?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> everything compiled fine with kernel. Rebooted started with r7 kernel i just compiled. Came up with an error at:
> 
> ```
> 
> >> determing root device...
> ...

 

Can you post the contents of grub.conf?

----------

## sall

grub.conf contents are the same besides kernel version. Here it is:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.24-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram init=/linux$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram init=/linux$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

Here is my fstab as well, not sure you need it?

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/usbstick   vfat            noauto,user,rw,umask=000        0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/gpx        vfat            noauto,user,rw,umask=000        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

There a part missing in your post of grub.conf (indicated by $)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram init=/linux$

Please post it again, this time with ful contents. Can you alsopost the content of your boot partion?

```
su

mount /dev/hda1 

ls /boot
```

----------

## sall

My fault, did not have the console maximized when copied and pasted.

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.24-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

Output of your second request. 

```

V2570nr craig # ls /boot

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7  boot  initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7  kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7  lost+found

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8  grub  initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8  kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

This really strange. The only fix I can think of is to compile IDE/Sata supprt directly into the kernel.

-Because your harddisk is named hda I suspect it's an IDE disk, is this correct?

-Can you post the output of 

```
lspci
```

----------

## sall

[code]

V2570nr craig # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

05:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

05:09.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

V2570nr craig #

[code]

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Thanks, can yo u post the output of

```
eselect kernel list
```

----------

## sall

```

V2570nr craig # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 *

V2570nr craig #

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> V2570nr craig # eselect kernel list
> ...

 

Ok first things first. The wrong kernel is selected run

```
eselect kernel set 1
```

to select kernel linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 

Check again with 

```
eselect kernel list
```

It now should like this

```

V2570nr craig # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 

V2570nr craig #

```

----------

## sall

Alright, I now have:

```

V2570nr craig # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 *

V2570nr craig # eselect kernel set 1

V2570nr craig # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

----------

## sall

Aniruddha, thanks for your help thus far, I rebooted after that and still same result. I did not figure that would make a big change. Anyways, I'll be standing by for more info/suggestions!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Ok, lets first try booting into the linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8  kernel since that is the kernel which you have compiled with the livecd .config. Therefor reboot and select the linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 kernel, and hopefully sdcards work. 

Update

In which kernel  are you booted now? Hint you can tell with uname -a

----------

## sall

Aniruddha, The kernel I compiled the .config was with linux-2.6.24.r7 I believe. Correct me if I'm wrong?

Update:

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ uname -r

2.6.24-gentoo-r8

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I suspect you compiled the r8 kernel since it shoews up as teh default kernel in eselect kernel list. Now for the important question, doe your cardreader work? If not it's time to compile kernel again with genkernel.

----------

## sall

No, I do not believe the card reader is working:

dmesg|tail after inserting card:

```

craig@V2570nr ~ $ dmesg|tail

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#05) from #05 to #09

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xc02fffff

Marking TSC unstable due to possible TSC halt in C2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## sall

Shall I run:

```

V2570nr linux # genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/config all 

```

Same as I ran before but the r8 kernel was eselected, now r7 kernel is eselected.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *sall wrote:*   

> Shall I run:
> 
> ```
> 
> V2570nr linux # genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/config all 
> ...

 

Exactly   :Wink: 

----------

## sall

Alright, will get back with you after it is compiled and I reboot to check the results! Cross your fingers! lol

----------

## sall

No cigar, same issue as before..

```

>> determing root device...

!! block device /dev/hda3/ is not a valid root device

could not find the root block device in . 

```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Ok, lets try to compile the kernel modules into the kernel.  According to your lspci, your motherboard has ATI IDE controller:

```
05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller
```

Interestingly your sdcard reader appears to be made by Texas Instruments"

```
05:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

05:09.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller 
```

1) Run

```
genkernel --install --bootloader=grub --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --menuconfig all
```

2) Go to 

```
Device Drivers  --->  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  
```

3) Go to

```
< >     ATI IXP chipset IDE support 
```

And press space twice (until you see a *)

4) Reboot in your r7 kernel

Device Drivers  --->  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  

```
  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │ ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │                                                                              --- ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                                                      *** Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives ***                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     Use multiple sector mode for Programmed Input/Output by default                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     SCSI emulation support                                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IDE ACPI support                                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support                                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                                                      *** IDE chipset support/bugfixes ***                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Platform driver for IDE interfaces (NEW)                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]     PNP EIDE support                                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                                      *** PCI IDE chipsets support ***                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     AEC62XX chipset support                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     ALI M15x3 chipset support                                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>     AMD and nVidia IDE support                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Compaq Triflex IDE support                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     CY82C693 chipset support                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     AMD CS5535 chipset support                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     HPT34X chipset support                                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     HPT36X/37X chipset support                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     JMicron JMB36x support                                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     National SCx200 chipset support                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>     Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     IT8213 IDE support                                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     IT821X IDE support                                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     NS87415 chipset support                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Silicon Image chipset support                                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     SiS5513 chipset support                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     SLC90E66 chipset support                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     VIA82CXXX chipset support                                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < >     Toshiba TC86C001 support        
```

----------

## sall

I finally got it recognized also got my /etc/fstab and mount piint up for my device.  I think i figured out why it doesnt work on the other kernel though.. On boot I get:

```

failed to load mmc_block

```

In a terminal I also get:

```

V2570nr craig # modprobe mmc_block

FATAL: Module mmc_block not found.

```

Hope you can help me out maybe get it working in my good kernel, there are too many things not working in the new kernel we compiled, that I cant remember how I got working, it has been a long 3 weeks to get to where my system is at. crad reader only thing holding me back at this point. I really appreciate all your help, hopefully it will stay working on the kernel we compiled. I would like to have t supported under my r8 kernel though. Let me know what you all think about the code I just posted!

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I am glad that at least we are progressing   :Wink:  In order to use your (working) r8 kernel you have to select it again with eselect. Have you done that?

```
eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set 2
```

----------

## sall

Got it working, partially...

I edited /etc/conf.d/local.start to look like:

```

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

#/home/craig/scripts/wireless-connect.sh

setpci -s 05:09.3 4c.b=0x02

```

After setting pci to the correct hardware address I now get the following in dmesg|tail before card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

sdhci:slot1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xc0209000 irq 17 DMA

sdhci:slot2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

After card insert:

```

V2570nr craig # dmesg|tail

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc0208400 irq 17 DMA

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4120664k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

mmc2: new SD card at address a95c

mmcblk0: mmc2:a95c SD064 60928KiB

 mmcblk0: p1

```

So I now then..

```

# su

# mkdir /mnt/SD

# nano -w /etc/fstab

```

Then added this line to /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/SD         vfat            noauto,user,rw,umask=000        0 0

```

As far as I kow this hsould allow read and write both to all users. (?)

However, the card is recognized and I can transfer files through a terminal, but the /dev/mmcblk0p1 does not show up anywhere in konqueror. I would prefer to be able to use konqueror to transfer the files. Making progress in leaps in bounds. Any help appreciated! Thanks in advance!

N.B. - Aniruddha, this appears to happen in both kernels, meaning I cannot see the device in konqueror, so with both kernels, we have same result, but progress is there.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Hmm ok, I am afraid I am out of  ideas. One more tip; try to be more descriptive in you title e.g. "Problems configuring  card reader in Gentoo" or "Can't load module mmc_block".

----------

